# Modificacion amplificador de guitarra



## amstrad (May 8, 2010)

hola a todos

Tengo un pequeño amplificador de guitarra para uso en casa y estoy pensando modificarlo. El modelo es Vox Pathfinder 15. Ya sé que no es rentable pero me gustaría mejorar el amplificador y cacharrear un poco a la vez que aprendo algo más de electrónica. 

Realmente no se muy bien por donde empezar. He encontrado algún esquema en internet pero la calidad de la imagen es bajísima y apenas se ven los valores de las resistencias y los condensadores.

No sé cual es la incidencia que tienen las resistencias en el mundo del audio. Según tengo entendido, es muy poca pero el caso es que los viejos amplificadores de los años 50 y 60 son cotizadísimos hoy en día.

Estoy pensando en reemplazar todos los condensadores. El ampli está fabricado en Corea y bueno, creo que la calidad de los productos que usan no es la más recomendable, aunque el amplificador suena bien. La leyenda dice que los padres del tono y del sonido vintage, en cuanto a condensadores son las siguientes marcas:

  -Iskra
  -Mullard (con sus famosas Mullard Caps)
  -Astron

  Por desgracia no sé cuales son las caracterìsticas de esos condensadores




Aquí va la pregunta…..

  ¿Alguien podría decirme donde encontrar un esquema decente de mi amplificador Vox Pathfinder? No lo encuentro por ningún sitio.


  Alguien podría darme algo más de información de las características de esos condensadores? ¿Merece la pena el cambio de las resistencias? y por último ¿Alguien podría darme algún consejo sobre la modificación de ese ampli o sobre amplis en general?



  Gracias de antemano.

  saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (May 8, 2010)

amstrad dijo:


> ..... aunque el amplificador *suena bien*.....



Como dijo Confucio (Filosofo Chino 551 a. C. - 479 a. C.): _"No arregles lo que NO esta descompuesto"_

Yo dejaría ese amplificador tal y como esta, y analizaría la posibilidad de armar otro, en el Foro existe abundante información al respecto.


----------



## amstrad (May 9, 2010)

tengo que echarle un vistazo a los mensajes del foro sobre montajes de amplis. no soy ningún fiera en electrónica, la verdad es que ando un poco justo a pesar de mi curso de ceac a medio hacer...

¿alguien puede darme información sobre resistencias antiguas y condensadores antiguos?


----------



## Fogonazo (May 9, 2010)

amstrad dijo:


> ......¿alguien puede darme información sobre resistencias antiguas y condensadores antiguos?


Hay un post sobre el tema de resistencias y condensadores con códigos y referencias antiguos.


----------



## psychatog (May 18, 2010)

A lo mejor, te conviene cambiarle el parlante por uno mejor. Es lo único que le haría. Aunque  la relacion costo beneficio es desproporcionada 
Saludos


----------



## KompressoR (May 19, 2010)

Lo único que te diria que podrías hacer sería averiguar el integrado que tiene y fijarte si hay alguno similar que entregue mas Wats, teniendo en cuenta tambien el voltaje del transformador... Si te interesa pregunta...


----------

